# Epic Fail (language warning)



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 26, 2009)

Oops.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh Snap! (We need a snap smilie, lol)


----------



## kuntawguro (Dec 26, 2009)

Do the Darwin awards apply here? Guess not, she is still in the gene pool


----------



## Omar B (Dec 26, 2009)

That's funny as hell.  But that's like a yer old.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 26, 2009)

An instant classic


----------

